# Morso 5660 Insert



## Samiz (Aug 30, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with the Morso 5660 stove insert?

It has a few interesting qualities that make it ideal for me.  First off, the size is right, not terribly big.  Second, I like that it has a minimal surround, not the big wide black panels that most insert seem to require.  And third, it can be had in a natural convection version that supposedly requires no blowers.

The no-blowers-needed part really interests me, because I'd like to be able to heat the house during electrical outages.  It seems that most inserts require blowers to move heat into the room.  But it almost seems too good to be true.  If all of the other inserts require blowers, why doesn't this one?


----------



## wendell (Aug 31, 2010)

Probably because Morso makes a better stove.  ;-) 

It is a beautiful insert. It is interesting that they make it in a standard version and a blower version and the front does look different so they appear somewhat different designs, but on the blower version, you don't need to add the blower. I think you would still want to get that version so you could add the blower if you need it.


----------



## begreen (Aug 31, 2010)

Do a search on Morso 5660. Mixed reviews.


----------



## tickbitty (Aug 31, 2010)

Samiz said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any experience with the Morso 5660 stove insert?
> 
> It has a few interesting qualities that make it ideal for me.  First off, the size is right, not terribly big.  Second, I like that it has a minimal surround, not the big wide black panels that most insert seem to require.  And third, it can be had in a natural convection version that supposedly requires no blowers.
> 
> The no-blowers-needed part really interests me, because I'd like to be able to heat the house during electrical outages.  It seems that most inserts require blowers to move heat into the room.  But it almost seems too good to be true.  If all of the other inserts require blowers, why doesn't this one?



That is an attractive and simple looking design - but - every picture of it on the internet seems to have it in a custom setup, none of them show what it would look like inserted into an existing fireplace.  I wonder if you did, if you would need a surround and then end up with a similar look to all the other ordinary inserts anyway.  Don't know though.

We also wanted an insert/stove that would not necessarily require the blower during  power outages, but we were not interested in doing major hearth/chimney modifications.  So we looked at inserts that have a large portion sitting outside the fireplace on the hearth.  There are a number of them that do that, and I was pleased enough with the way it looks sitting on the hearth that I decided not to use the surround.


----------



## SouthShoreBurn (Oct 15, 2010)

I put in the 5660 last year.  I have the blower.  I also did do a custom install... removed the lintel to gain about 8" in height.  Placed the unit on cinderblocks.   Brought out the fireplace about 6" with steel framing and concrete board floor to ceiling.   covered with golden onyx tile.   the Morso just looks like it floats in the tile and fits with a very modern room.   unit blows lots of heat with the blower but not sure the natural convection would be enough for me.    If you get it.... the face plate is nearly impossible to get off without air tools or more...like drilling out the bolts(ask the dealer to take the face off first for you).   in my case i just left the face plate on and i waxed the cinderblocks it sat on and it slipped the whole unit right in against the tile.


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey SouthShore. Ya gotta post some pictures of your installation. It sounds awesome. 

How has the insert worked out for you as a heater? Are you happy with it? Pros, cons?


----------



## jocam (Oct 22, 2010)

I put in  the Morso 5660 after getting some good advice from Southshore. I love it. The viewing window and secondary flame production makes it's cost worthwhile. It produces excellent heat but that was not my primary objective. My hearth is not quite done as you can see. I've attached some photos. For some strange reason ,here in Canada, they dispensed with the 2 inch surround and gave me a three sided surround for a traditional fireplace. I took this to a local iron working expert who modified it by making it smaller than the original (massive) size and adding a fourth side. This way I can have a floating effect albeit it is not quite as elevated as Southshore's.
The fireplace is made of Virginia Ledgestone and was dry stacked. I am very happy with the look.
BTW, the painting is above the code distance for the opening of the insert. I do not have mantle and am frequently checking it to make sure it does not melt!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 22, 2010)

jocam said:
			
		

> I put in  the Morso 5660 after getting some good advice from Southshore. I love it. The viewing window and secondary flame production makes it's cost worthwhile. It produces excellent heat but that was not my primary objective. My hearth is not quite done as you can see. I've attached some photos. For some strange reason ,here in Canada, they dispensed with the 2 inch surround and gave me a three sided surround for a traditional fireplace. I took this to a local iron working expert who modified it by making it smaller than the original (massive) size and adding a fourth side. This way I can have a floating effect albeit it is not quite as elevated as Southshore's.
> The fireplace is made of Virginia Ledgestone and was dry stacked. I am very happy with the look.
> BTW, the painting is above the code distance for the opening of the insert. I do not have mantle and am frequently checking it to make sure it does not melt!




Neat. I didn't recognize it being a Morso. What is the size of the firebox?


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice!  Bet it's even prettier with a fire in it!


----------

